# [BELGIQUE] Lecteur de carte d'identité compatible 10.5 ?



## ced64k (1 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Je cherche un lecteur de carte d'identité eID compatible avec Mac OS X 10.5, une idée ? Je tombe toujours sur des modèles de ce genre :







Merci


----------



## modrellik (24 Mai 2009)

Même recherche pour nouvelle déclaration de TVA.
Qui peut nous aider? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Étant donné que la déclaration figurant dans le rectangle gris de l'image ci dessus est tout ce qu'il y a de plus hypocrite, le seul moyen d'en sortir est d'adresser des protestations aux fabricants.

En effet, pour approcher de la réalité des choses, il faut traduire "_nos lecteurs de cartes ne sont pas compatibles avec Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard_" par "_on n'a pas envie de s'emmerder à écrire un pilote pour Mac_" &#8230; donc !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

J'ai trouvé ça et ça.

Je suis belge également et je suis dans le même cas que vous, je cherche quelque chose sans devoir passer par Windows.


----------



## pretextat (30 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, moi je viens d'installer le lecteur de carte ACR38U Belgian eID Card Reader et ça fonctionne très bien.
Je vous invite à aller voir sur http://www.belgeid.be

Voilà j'espère que ça va vous aider.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Quelles seront les futures utilisations de ces cartes ? Pour l'instant je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'utiliser mon pin.
J'ai lu pour la TVA mais le reste ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juin 2009)

J'ai l'omnikey 3021, fonctionne très bien sur Léopard



C0rentin a dit:


> Quelles seront les futures utilisations de ces cartes ? Pour l'instant je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'utiliser mon pin.
> J'ai lu pour la TVA mais le reste ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.



déclaration d'impôt
dépot d'une plainte (police)
...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Étant donné que la déclaration figurant dans le rectangle gris de l'image ci dessus est tout ce qu'il y a de plus hypocrite, le seul moyen d'en sortir est d'adresser des protestations aux fabricants.
> 
> En effet, pour approcher de la réalité des choses, il faut traduire "_nos lecteurs de cartes ne sont pas compatibles avec Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard_" par "_on n'a pas envie de s'emmerder à écrire un pilote pour Mac_" &#8230; donc !



le pilote est désormais disponible (lien de téléchargement direct)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> déclaration d'impôt
> dépot d'une plainte (police)
> ...



Merci pour les renseignements Arlequin .


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci pour les renseignements Arlequin .




et hop, merci gloup gloup


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Je sais qu'il y a plein de services possibles, il faudrait trouver un site qui les recense. 

Perso j'ai fait ma déclaration d'impôts, c'est nickel. J'ai pas encore trouvé comment la faire autrement qu'avec Firefox mais ça marche. 

*Attention*, ce n'est pas comme une carte de banque : à la moindre erreur au moment de la frappe du code pin, vous êtes bons pour retourner à l'administration communale pour réinitialiser le code.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Et aux élections ils vont faire jouer la carte et le code pin ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Non ils se contentent de vérifier visuellement.


----------



## Trognon (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un lecteur de carte d'identité dont le driver fonctionne parfaitement.
En revanche, le programme INTERVAT pour déclarer la TVA me dit qu'il n'est pas compatible avec Safari et
- d'utiliser Firefox 1.5
- ou Explorer

Bon j'ai essayé avec Firefox 3, inutile de préciser que ça ne marche pas 
Quant à Explorer pour mac je l'ai pas ni Firefox 1.5... Quelqu'un s'en est sorti sur un mac???

Je sais chuis pas vraiment doué:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 

je suis dans la même situation que toi; lorsque j'ai branché le lecteur, j'ai vu ma photo sur l'écran (donc il marche bien), puis impossible à utiliser. je suis sous Safari 4, je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'essayer avec un autre navigateur.
Firefox est à télécharger gratuitement; il y en a bcp d'autres; explorer pour mac, je sais pas ...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juillet 2009)

Salut Trognon et jm

chez moi cela fonctionne eeeeennnfffiiiiinnnnn ! 

FF 3,5 ! 

D'abord lancer l'appli eidviewer, jusqu'à ce que vous ayez en visuel votre CI complète (en cliquant sur l'icone de lecteur de carte dans la barre des tâches puis options, ensuite "rafraichir", là apparaît la CI en entier) 

Ensuite seulement lancer firefox

Je viens de tester ! si FF est lancé AVANT eidviewer, ça ne marche PAS ! 

Et bien suivre la manuel d'installation pour FF, il faut impérativement bidouiller dans les paramètres de sécurité de firefox et installer correctement les certificats ! 

Je ne vous cache pas que j'ai ramé, mais là ça roule tout seul depuis +/- 2 mois

à noter que j'utilise la déclaration par fichier XML (crée par mon soft de compta), pour le reste, je n'ai jamais essayé

voilou

à+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

grand merci pour l'info; je vais essayer !


----------

